# Most Popular (or Favorite) Composition of Each Year Starting With Monteverdi



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I know there is great music before Monteverdi but this game will take forever and become tedious if going way back. I'll start with Monteverdi which I believe starts in 1584. So the next person finds the most popular or knows what is their favorite of that year. Game on. 
1584 -


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

We already have something like this going: http://www.talkclassical.com/19863-piece-every-year.html


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Dang how did someone beat me to this idea within 24 hours? I was going to force some serious research into this by going 1 year at a time rather than everything at once.


----------

